# Pink Toe Tarantula Has not eaten in 3 months



## arielgon (Dec 14, 2011)

Dear forum members,

This is my first post of hopefully many more.  Any advice you can provide me would be greatly appreciated.  I have a Pink Toe spider that I have had for close to 2 years.  This is the first time she has gone this long without eating.

Should I be concerned?  She never comes out of web cocoon and it is now going on 4 months.


----------



## ArkanoviTigrovi (Dec 14, 2011)

I really wouldn't worry too much. It's very common for tarantulas to go without food for LONG periods of time. Also, he/she might be in pre-molt, although I'm no expert on Avics.


----------



## axbrown (Dec 14, 2011)

My pink toe didn't eat for three months either. She just molted two mornings ago  so premolt is my guess

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## grayzone (Dec 14, 2011)

premolt is likely the situation... if it hasnt been out in 4 months its prob due... id mist heavily and crank up the heat... works for my ts all the time... i swear ive had 4 ts molt on 3 diff occasions EXACTLY when i wanted em to.  granted, i keep molt records for all my ts, so its 50%guesswork and 50%luck... i think the heat and the moisture shock the t into molting almost.

Reactions: Dislike 1 | Disagree 2


----------



## 19tarantula91 (Dec 15, 2011)

My avic has done the same thing... Give it time and it will molt and when it does they sure are pretty!


----------



## kanito107 (Dec 15, 2011)

My versi hasn't eaten in 4 weeks and it's a sling . I think it's a phase they go through haha )) no but really I would not worry. Also my two older roseas haven eaten in 4 months either . As long as you don't see a skinny abdomen and keep them with water it will be fine


----------



## arielgon (Dec 15, 2011)

Thank you for all the replies.  pre-molt was my gut feeling, but I have 7 other tarantulas and none of them have ever gone this long without eating!


----------



## Mattyb (Dec 16, 2011)

No worries. I once had a G.rosea not eat for over 18months.

Reactions: Wow 1


----------



## SeniorSpidieLovr (Apr 25, 2021)

Thank you for post and responses.  New keeper here. My newly acquired Avic quit eating.  She has actually run away from cricket and butterworm. Last offer she grabbed cricket as if, and then drew back quickly, letting go. She is webbing and doesn't look like she's shriveling up. Wish me patience.


----------



## Ungoliant (Apr 26, 2021)

I had an elderly female _Avicularia avicularia_ that fasted for *14 months* before molting, and a juvenile female that fasted for *10 months* before molting.

As long as she looks healthy and hydrated, I would not worry too much.


----------

